# Booster Apple Tv 160go pour Dvix



## lupito (13 Novembre 2009)

Hello 

je suis rentré depuis peu dans l'univers mac et n'ai pas pu resister bien longtemps à l'achat d'un appletv,qui est tres sympa à l'usage pour la zic et les photos, mais ce que je recherche desormais c'est un moyen de lire les dvix sans pour autant avoir à les convertir ( car cela m'agace au plus haut point !) 
Dans le lien ci apres :
http://www.macetvideo.com/appletv2_booste/appletv2_booste.html
un tuto hyper complet qui expliquait l'année derniere comment faire ces modifs sur les apple Tv 40go

Ma question est faut-il ou pas faire exactement la même chose pour un apple tv 160go de 2009 ?
quelqu'un a til deja essayé ? 

merci de vos aides respectives


----------



## cdeboeuf (13 Novembre 2009)

Oui il faut si tu veux ne pas avoir à convertir tes fichiers en format pour iTunes.

Je viens juste de recevoir mon ATV ce matin, donc je fais cela ce soir ou demain, je te réponds plus en détails après ...


----------



## lupito (14 Novembre 2009)

merci à toi et bon courage 
See U


----------



## mickael06 (16 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,

J'attend aussi la réponse avec impatience


----------

